# Call me crazy....



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

But I have fallen hundreds of tress in my life (hardwood, all under 100' or so) and have never once used a wedge.

For one I dont try to fight too much which way its leaning. Two, I make my hinge cut about 1/4-2/3 the way through the tree (depending on the severity of the lean). I cut through until I feel the saw push back out of the cut, this is where the weight of the tree has shifted towards the direction I want it to fall in. Third I pull the sawe out, and make my backcut, and the tree goes over. And it has every single time, where its supposed to.

Am I doing it all that wrong really?


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 10, 2012)

Good for you.

This should be in the homeowner forum.


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wedges save life's...



Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2012)

That's how they do it in central Africa as well.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> But I have fallen hundreds of tress in my life (hardwood, all under 100' or so) and have never once used a wedge.
> 
> For one I dont try to fight too much which way its leaning. Two, I make my hinge cut about 1/4-2/3 the way through the tree (depending on the severity of the lean). I cut through until I feel the saw push back out of the cut, this is where the weight of the tree has shifted towards the direction I want it to fall in. Third I pull the sawe out, and make my backcut, and the tree goes over. And it has every single time, where its supposed to.
> 
> Am I doing it all that wrong really?



Sounds like you know what you are doing all hail the the master  a little humility will get you farther...


----------



## sgt7546 (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> But I have fallen hundreds of tress in my life (hardwood, all under 100' or so) and have never once used a wedge.
> 
> For one I dont try to fight too much which way its leaning. Two, I make my hinge cut about 1/4-2/3 the way through the tree (depending on the severity of the lean). I cut through until I feel the saw push back out of the cut, this is where the weight of the tree has shifted towards the direction I want it to fall in. Third I pull the sawe out, and make my backcut, and the tree goes over. And it has every single time, where its supposed to.
> 
> Am I doing it all that wrong really?



That's awesome. I'm the same way as you in that every tree that I cut has fallen over. I sometimes use different techniques though. Sometimes I use wedges, other times a rope high in the tree, and sometimes I've even hooked that rope up to the back of my truck and offered a little encouragement to the tree.

I haven't cut hundreds of trees yet, only enough to keep me in about 20 cords of firewood a year. But I see that we are both alive and well to type about our cutting experiences so even though our methods differ, they both work for us. Stay safe.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 10, 2012)

Come back when you've cut thousands ...... and thousands, hundreds don't mean very much. A typical cutter's day is 40+ hardwoods, so maybe you've had 10 days worth of experience, not enough, so if you think your correct ............... then yes, you are crazy.

Sam


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

wow you pnw guys are real douches


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

ive been cutting for over 10 years, not professionally though. A lot in land clearing and construction sites. I say hundreds, who knows how many I have cut. Point it, its enough. Maybe not upto the numbers of you guys, but this isnt a pee pee measuring contest


----------



## Slamm (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> wow you pnw guys are real douches



I'm from Illinois or Kentucky ...... which ever one will claim me. I've cut thousands of trees in each of these states Wisconsin, Iowa, Missouri, Illinois, getting close to a thousand in Kentucky, and hundreds in Nebraska.

I use wedges when I need to use wedges and when I don't want a tract of cut timber to look like total crap I do a lot of directional falling so that I don't damage the next crop of little trees that I will cut in 10-15 years. When I cut like this I get more jobs because my tracts of cut timber look very good, some have even stated that they don't look like they have been logged ............ I take that as a compliment.

I have seen and walked and observed tracts that have been cut by those that either lack the skill, pride or desire to have a good looking tract of cut timber as a representation of their work and well it looks like they don't give a rat's rear about their work or future economic success. Those types of loggers or cutters are having trouble getting work right now ....... I'm not.

So you were saying that you have cut a few hundred trees, what point were you trying to make?

Sam


----------



## Slamm (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> ive been cutting for over 10 years, not professionally though. A lot in land clearing and construction sites. I say hundreds, who knows how many I have cut. Point it, its enough. Maybe not upto the numbers of you guys, but this isnt a pee pee measuring contest



The point is, its enough for you in your mind, but in reality, mathmatically you have just cut about 100 trees per year for a decade ..... less if you are in the 15 year range of experience, so like I said, we cut that in a few days of one year and cut all year long. Moral of the story you are at the stage where you only know enough to let your mouth get you in trouble, which is what has happened here with this thread.

Lot clearing and construction site cutting isn't really the arena where you can showcase the epitome of a cutter's skill, good of you to have pride in your doings though, now carry on.

Sam


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

my point was i didnt pick up a saw yesterday. Im not trying to challenge anyones manhood (how ubsurd) 

And my douche comment was directed with you. I can see your not from the PNW.

I dont do commercial cutting tracts.... it doesnt really matter which way the tree falls for me. I just go the direction of the lean, 99% of the time its a obvious lean. I havent had any problems with the technique I use, nor the people who have shown me it, those of which have also cut down thousands themselves. 

Id just like to hear from someone with more falling credentials than myself, that this can be a legitimate way of dropping a tree. I see some guys use wedges in these videos and such around here and I think its ridiculous with how much the tree is leaning.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> my point was i didnt pick up a saw yesterday. Im not trying to challenge anyones manhood (how ubsurd)
> 
> And my douche comment was directed with you. I can see your not from the PNW.
> 
> ...



I certainly don't think anyone's manhood has been challenged by your thread, so you're good there.

Don't know which or what videos you are referring to, therefore painting a wide stroke such as you did, covers a lot of very experienced cutters around this forum and therefore you will look like an idiot for writing such a creation.

If you are already very proud of your technique of cutting the simpliest of trees down in the simpliest of circumstances then I'm not sure why you knock the use of the wedges when they are mostly used in situations where its not the simpliest of either circumstances. Possibly you are intoxicated, as I can't see the logic in your thread and you trying to justify it now isn't helping matters out.

I wanted to add this last little statement. Its been my experience with those in your current position of experience is that its like the difference between someone who has been squirrel hunting and a seasoned gun fighter. One has likely handled the "tool" a few hundred times and the other a few thousand. That said, the reality of the matter is that the difference between the two is usually best observed by the one with the "thousands" of experience, as the few hundred guy is just getting into the cloudy vision part of life.

Have fun,

Sam


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> But I have fallen hundreds of tress in my life (hardwood, all under 100' or so) and have never once used a wedge.
> 
> For one I dont try to fight too much which way its leaning. Two, I make my hinge cut about 1/4-2/3 the way through the tree (depending on the severity of the lean). I cut through until I feel the saw push back out of the cut, this is where the weight of the tree has shifted towards the direction I want it to fall in. Third I pull the sawe out, and make my backcut, and the tree goes over. And it has every single time, where its supposed to.
> 
> Am I doing it all that wrong really?



Look man. If you wanna ask a cutter or a logger a question you don't start off acting like you're the pro. You won't get his respect hence the corresponding response. Such as the ones you've gotten. Even a pro whose been cuttin 30 years doesn't announce his experience that way. You can just tell by the way he talks and acts.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 10, 2012)

Time to work your magic Gologit....


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Time to work your magic Gologit....



Yup.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> wow you pnw guys are real douches



Actually most of them aren't. Most of them will go out of their way to help and advise anyone who asks. Calling them douches probably won't work out real well for you. Why cut yourself off from a potential source of knowledge?

As far as your falling technique? You're self taught, aren't you?


----------



## ft. churchill (Dec 10, 2012)

Wait 'till Randymac gets a hold of 'im.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> my point was i didnt pick up a saw yesterday. Im not trying to challenge anyones manhood (how ubsurd)
> 
> And my douche comment was directed with you. I can see your not from the PNW.
> 
> ...



I AM from the PNW and I don't like what you are calling us. I was even born here. 

You ventured onto this forum yourself, and for some reason started out in the "I know more than you" fashion--or at least your post seemed to be that way.

I'm not a faller, or a man. But I guess even I could boast to have fallen "hundreds" of trees without a back cut. Ooops, nope I can't. I didn't use an undercut. You know what I did? I was thinning precommercially.
Do you know what that is??? Put the saw against a little tree, pull trigger, tree goes bye bye. 

If you cut the way you are claiming to cut, you'd be fired. Ever heard of skidding? Yarding? You can't just fall trees any old way--known as jackstrawing unless you are falling for a helicopter yarding operation, and even those guys try to work a pattern. If you don't have a nice lay going, it makes for hangups while skidding and yarding. Which adds time to the turn. Which costs $$. Scar up the leave trees, or cause the rigging crew to do so, and you'll hear about it. If you are off on another job, your reputation is going to take a hit. Word gets around.

And while they were firing you, they'd might even take you aside and mention getting killed. Most of the reputable guys will do that. They would probably recommend you find another line of work. They'd be doing you a favor.


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 10, 2012)

Well this one is pretty interesting. Im thinking I'll just keep drinking coffee and see where this one goes.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

Switch to popcorn in the afternoon. opcorn:


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't much care for the use of smileys so you'll just have to imagine that the "popcorn" one goes... right... there -------->


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 10, 2012)

*I have*

OP, it seems like you were bragging a bit or patting yourself on the back a bit.

I have only fellen 2 or 3.

I read a BUNCH of stuff on here before I did.

I prefer to let someone else fell the tree. I will go from there.

You logging guys are something else being able to do it day after day. I am worn out after a day of firewood cutting!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> wow you pnw guys are real douches



I appreciate your consideration.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 10, 2012)

I recall someone's sig on here saying "always be teachable". I really like that idea.

I myself have cut a number of trees. Not sure exactly. But I can say that, so far and by the grace of God, at the end of the day there were dead trees and I walked away. I'll take that.

My level of experience is probably pretty high by most any one's standards, and I am fairly confident in my overall woodsmanship. Interestingly, just a couple days ago I made a HUGE bonehead move. Luckily, nothing was harmed other than me. Don't really wanna get into details, and I will not put any gruesome photos up. In fact, I refuse to take pictures of the carnage when I do something really stupid. But, I won't soon forget, and will wear a permanent reminder of my stupidity for the rest of my days. 

Overconfidence and complacency will getcha no matter who you are. I'll bet it even works that way for PNW loggers. You might wanna ask them politely.......


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 10, 2012)

Reminds me of a day back in Oklahoma when I was falling hazard trees...

Country Rube: "What's them red and white things ya got there?"

Me: "Wedges." 

Country Rube: "Wedges?! (Laughs loudly) I don't EVER have to use none of them!!! Juss put 'er whar she leens!" (Laughs some more).

Me: "Well, that's cause I do directional falling and you don't."

Didn't hear another laugh the rest of the day. I guess it greatly perplexed his hillbilly thinking train that one could actually make a tree go where it wasn't leaning.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 10, 2012)

In before lock.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

logging22 said:


> In before lock.



No lock. Not yet anyway. We're still waiting for the OP to show up again. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## merlynr (Dec 10, 2012)

You guys just knocked out another script for ax men!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 10, 2012)

merlynr said:


> You guys just knocked out another script for ax men!



No one here has thrown a riggin fit.... well maybe one person has...  hardley good axmen material.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

What kind of oil do I use on my boots, what ratio gives the most spreadage? I'm thinking of using Amsoil at 100 to 1, but I've stories of heel seizures and vibram loss. 
BTW I never wear wedges, does that make me a dork?


----------



## redprospector (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> wow you pnw guys are real douches



Whew!
I'm sure glad I'm not from the PNW. 

I think he's embarrassed about what he said though. Did you notice he's turning red?

Andy


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey were just tryin to clean the @#%$ outta his head....


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2012)

Aw, now, where'd he go? This was just gettin' good!


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 10, 2012)

*I'll help keep it going.*

Thought I would help keep this going.

PNW loggers wear stripe girl panties.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

tbow388 said:


> Thought I would help keep this going.
> 
> PNW loggers wear stripe girl panties.



So, what if they do? There's nothing wrong with that. Years ago, when the logs actually were bigger, there was a very pregnant PNW logger chasing on the landing. You got a problem if her panties were striped instead of floral? How about Caroline, the log truck driver?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 10, 2012)

I prefer floral for myself:msp_thumbup:


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

I once saw one of the panty wearing log truckers wearing some pretty lavender colored gloves for driving. 
Nothing wrong with that. Wouldn't matter if a guy wore them either.

She still threw the wrappers on.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Aw, now, where'd he go? This was just gettin' good!



Yup, this is the second guy that's got blown out of here lately. 



Maybe we're just too rough on tall tale tellers and overly critical wannabes. Maybe we should just oooh and ahhh and believe the fancy stories and go along with being insulted.

Naahhhh...never mind.  Next?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup, this is the second guy that's got blown out of here lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats just to easy.


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Funny*

You guys and gals are too funny.

My hats off to you all for what you do!!!

Slowp, I was talking about the guys as a funny ha ha kind of thing.


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2012)

You PNW guys are just "sensitive"..................


Was that too strong?????


I apologize in advance if it was...........

I just came here to see why the poor boy has all of that flaming red/bad rep..........

We need a "dislike" button........


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

Holy cow.... such a bunch of sensitive types

All I wanted to know, is that if a tree has a decent lean to it, and its ok to drop it in that direction, whats the point in using wedges. The day I have a strait up and down soft wood or I have to make a balanced tree go one way or a leaner the other way, would be a day for wedges. Id probably use ropes, trucks or winches to pull it down. Not sure, every tree is different. I never said there was no use for wedges, that I know more than the rest of you, that im trolling , etc. 

No, Im not a self taught cutter. Was taught by old timer excavators and farmers. Not Pro Fallers, but they have plenty of trees under their belts and are still walking around

Rage on.


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Actually most of them aren't. Most of them will go out of their way to help and advise anyone who asks. Calling them douches probably won't work out real well for you. Why cut yourself off from a potential source of knowledge?
> 
> As far as your falling technique? You're self taught, aren't you?



Actually, there a quite a few on this site that dont care for the PNW attitude and grandiose self image. Ive talked with a number of them

I only started calling names when a couple chimed in with quite an obnoxious, deprecating tone. If you cant see that in their posts you need to rub some crust out of your eyes

Go on, neg rep me. I just dont know how Ill sleep at night knowing what all you cats think of me lol


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 10, 2012)

Every tree you cut that hits the ground without hurting you, or others....and no property damage...is a tree cut right. Everything else is just bench racing.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Actually, there a quite a few on this site that dont care for the PNW attitude and grandiose self image. Ive talked with a number of them
> 
> I only started calling names when a couple chimed in with quite an obnoxious, deprecating tone. If you cant see that in their posts you need to rub some crust out of your eyes
> 
> Go on, neg rep me. I just dont know how Ill sleep at night knowing what all you cats think of me lol



The neg rep? You earned it.

Your first post set the tone for the responses you received. Take a deep breath, go back and read the whole thread again, and you'll see why you got the reaction you did. Once again, you earned it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, this is my first time on this forum, I just came here to see why this guy got all of that bad rep, I need to get me some of that!!!!

As far as wedges go, I was a believer early on, and I am not a tree feller at all....... I was a physics major though, and understand using tools
to do things, so plastic felling wedges were an immediate purchase right after using a steel wedge destroyed a good chain.

Albeit, I live in Ky, and many of the experienced tree cutters around here are quite silly. Their idea of planning a tree drop is where everyone is suppoosed to run, while the cutter tells where he will chuck the chainsaw before he runs, I thought this method was hilarious, but did explain
our great saw sales numbers, and did thin the herd pretty well.

I used wedges early on, as it made great sense, and with re-evaluation, the O.P. will consider doing as well.

As far as his peeing on the Forestry electric fence, that is his own journey.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Actually, there a quite a few on this site that dont care for the PNW attitude and grandiose self image. Ive talked with a number of them
> 
> I only started calling names when a couple chimed in with quite an obnoxious, deprecating tone. If you cant see that in their posts you need to rub some crust out of your eyes
> 
> Go on, neg rep me. I just dont know how Ill sleep at night knowing what all you cats think of me lol



Only a few? Guess I'd better get busy on the grandiose self image thing, with the obnoxious, deprecating tone.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Actually, there a quite a few on this site that dont care for the PNW attitude and grandiose self image. Ive talked with a number of them
> 
> I only started calling names when a couple chimed in with quite an obnoxious, deprecating tone. If you cant see that in their posts you need to rub some crust out of your eyes
> 
> Go on, neg rep me. I just dont know how Ill sleep at night knowing what all you cats think of me lol



We don't have a grandiose self image... people just like to make a big deal out of things when their pet way of doing something isn't always the best way and they are made aware of that. Most logging and cutting practices from the NW/West coast work equally well on the east coast. There are some East Coast guys using Humboldt's and long bars and find them to be more productive. I'm not oh west is better than east. There are things that they do that wouldn't work out here but are an advantage to them and vice versa.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey git is there any reason you would wedge with the lean on an obvious leaner? Other than if it were windy out I was thinking maybe on say cottonwood you might to keep the kerf from pinching.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 10, 2012)

I must have it all wrong too, because I haven't many reasons to cut perfectly strait trees that have nothing close to them. I suppose 90% of what I have cut or had climbers bring down has been a hazard of some kind, except for the timber we cut when I was young, but I didn't know anything then and didn't learn much about saw work, just pulling and rigging and carrying dim saws.

That is a pretty color of red!

First one I have seen that color that I noticed.


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, even if you are out in the middle of nowhere, I am sure that many jobs would go a hel l of a lot easier if the tree you were dropping fell
where you wanted it, not just cut it and let it go just anywhere. 

I would think..........

But I am no logger or cutter, just a guy that works on the damn things.........


----------



## lfnh (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> *Call Me Crazy*
> But I have fallen hundreds of tress in my life (hardwood, all under 100' or so) and have never once used a wedge.
> 
> For one I dont try to fight too much which way its leaning. Two, I make my hinge cut about 1/4-2/3 the way through the tree (depending on the severity of the lean). I cut through until I feel the saw push back out of the cut, this is where the weight of the tree has shifted towards the direction I want it to fall in. Third I pull the sawe out, and make my backcut, and the tree goes over. And it has every single time, where its supposed to.
> ...





JimiLL said:


> wow you pnw guys are real douches





JimiLL said:


> ive been cutting for over 10 years, not professionally though. A lot in land clearing and construction sites. I say hundreds, who knows how many I have cut. Point it, its enough. Maybe not upto the numbers of you guys, but this isnt a pee pee measuring contest





JimiLL said:


> my point was i didnt pick up a saw yesterday. Im not trying to challenge anyones manhood (how ubsurd)
> 
> And my douche comment was directed with you. I can see your not from the PNW.
> 
> ...



Hi JimLL

Astonishing start on your first page of posts here. 
Forgetting all that for the moment, I read that most of the trees are of the hardwood variety and less that 100 feet tall.
However, can you provide a range of tree diameters that you have or are falling using the technique you describe and the density of the stands you have cut in ?

It would useful to know the type of ground you are cutting on. For example: rough, rocky and steep or mostly flat. ?

What equipment you are using - saw size(s), bar length, etc. ?

Lastly, what is the intended value of the trees (saw log, firewood, grind and burn) ?

Having a some more information would be helpful in furthering this discussion.

Lee


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Holy cow.... such a bunch of sensitive types
> 
> All I wanted to know, is that if a tree has a decent lean to it, and its ok to drop it in that direction, whats the point in using wedges. The day I have a strait up and down soft wood or I have to make a balanced tree go one way or a leaner the other way, would be a day for wedges. Id probably use ropes, trucks or winches to pull it down. Not sure, every tree is different. I never said there was no use for wedges, that I know more than the rest of you, that im trolling , etc.
> 
> ...



Lesson number 1: How will you get a truck/excavator/winch/ropes up to trees on this slope? This is fairly close to the road, maybe a mere 400 feet away, slope average would be around 70%ish, there is no road at the top. It was a thinning (Partial Cut) and a skyline yarding system pulling logs downhill to the road was used. To add to the fun meter, there was quite a bit of old blowdown here and there. Now, think about getting a truck or tractor up to pull over your tree that needs to go so the butt end is facing the yarder corridor (where the logs will go down the hill). Explain please.







View attachment 266997


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Hi JimLL
> 
> Astonishing start on your first page of posts here.
> Forgetting all that for the moment, I read that most of the trees are of the hardwood variety and less that 100 feet tall.
> ...



Wow a reply that may actually be helpful!

Tree I cut are anywhere from inches up to around 3ft in diameter..... I have dropped some big trees that required going to both sides with a 32" bar.

That bar goes on an MS 460, upgraded oiler and MM. Almost all the ground I cut on flat, and I take time to move any debris that could block my exit strategy. No terribly dense places I cut, but there are always trees within distance of the one im falling.

All the trees I drop are for firewood. So Im not really worried if it fractures up the middle. I definitely can understand the value of dropping a tree on a certain side if it is going to mill.


Thanks


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> Lesson number 1: How will you get a truck/excavator/winch/ropes up to trees on this slope? This is fairly close to the road, maybe a mere 400 feet away, slope average would be around 70%ish, there is no road at the top. It was a thinning (Partial Cut) and a skyline yarding system pulling logs downhill to the road was used. To add to the fun meter, there was quite a bit of old blowdown here and there. Now, think about getting a truck or tractor up to pull over your tree that needs to go so the butt end is facing the yarder corridor (where the logs will go down the hill). Explain please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, i prob. wouldnt even attempt a tree like that. Theres nothing like these circumstances I have around here, but...

I take it you would be clearing from the bottom of the hill up, so you would obviously be dropping it strait downhill. 

Since I cant see the upper part of the tree, I somewhat assume it does go strait from where the picture leaves off. So, I would do a humbolt cut so the tree didnt pop off the stump and go airborne down the hill, and then finish the back cut with.... WEDGES!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Maybe we're just too rough on tall tale tellers and overly critical wannabes.



Least the last guy TOLD a tale! 'Twas a whopper, but aren't all Fish Stories?

EDIT: Not YOU, Fish. The other "fish", as in all of them.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

steep n deep, then goes the wedge, toss the sucker over the edge


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> The neg rep? You earned it.
> 
> Your first post set the tone for the responses you received. Take a deep breath, go back and read the whole thread again, and you'll see why you got the reaction you did. Once again, you earned it.



Ok, so I probably should have been a little more descriptive when I made my first post. I wasnt trying to tell you guys how to cut a tree, I was more offering the way I do it to hear some constructive criticism. I read it and can see how it was taken in the wrong light.

What I should have said, is there ever a time falling a tree that doesnt require a wedge? Or should you use one all the time? I know you wouldnt use a wedge on a sapling, so there is some line of threshold at play.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Ok, so I probably should have been a little more descriptive when I made my first post. I wasnt trying to tell you guys how to cut a tree, I was more offering the way I do it to hear some constructive criticism. I read it and can see how it was taken in the wrong light.
> 
> What I should have said, is there ever a time falling a tree that doesnt require a wedge? Or should you use one all the time? I know you wouldnt use a wedge on a sapling, so there is some line of threshold at play.



when in doubt, jam one in, give a whack or watch it spin



oh bless me, forgot the pitcher


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> What I should have said, is there ever a time falling a tree that doesnt require a wedge?



Ain't a one of us would wedge if we didn't have to. Throwing one in the kerf for a safety is a no-brainer, but that's not the same as pounding your brains out for no reason. Plus, you'd be surprised how many ways there are to play the Physics game to get things where they don't want to go even without wedges. Point is, none of us believe in a "one-size-fits-all" method of putting a stem on the ground. Every tree is its own puzzle.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

c'mon give granny a kiss


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Ok, so I probably should have been a little more descriptive when I made my first post. I wasnt trying to tell you guys how to cut a tree, I was more offering the way I do it to hear some constructive criticism. I read it and can see how it was taken in the wrong light.
> 
> What I should have said, is there ever a time falling a tree that doesnt require a wedge? Or should you use one all the time? I know you wouldnt use a wedge on a sapling, so there is some line of threshold at play.



Fair enough.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

I feel sooo hawt just now!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

shooting for grandiose, getting obscure or obtuse


----------



## allstihl (Dec 10, 2012)

damn. guess i just wasted the money i just spent on a case of wedges from baileys

ps ive found that wedges are cheaper than bars.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

allstihl said:


> damn. guess i just wasted the money i just spent on a case of wedges from baileys



I take offence at that


----------



## allstihl (Dec 10, 2012)

as you should


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

I know what you are thinking...






























and you are right


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

ok ok got it now, grandiose it is, byte me


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I'll use a wedge just to keep from pinching too, especially with a tricky breeze going.

I am just a novice, but found a good value of the wedges early on....

And when on the ground too, but that may be from my Newtonian perspective......


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Well, i prob. wouldnt even attempt a tree like that. Theres nothing like these circumstances I have around here, but...
> 
> I take it you would be clearing from the bottom of the hill up, so you would obviously be dropping it strait downhill.
> 
> Since I cant see the upper part of the tree, I somewhat assume it does go strait from where the picture leaves off. So, I would do a humbolt cut so the tree didnt pop off the stump and go airborne down the hill, and then finish the back cut with.... WEDGES!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Wrong answer. Go to the back of the class and study yarding systems and directional falling. You're an example why most faller wannabes start out as a rigging rat. The tree needs to be *felled* so the butt, which is much smaller than what Randy likes, is pointing towards the corridor. The corridor is a clearing that is a straight line going from the yarder to a tree big enough to use for a tailhold (which always pulls over on Axmen). The corridor is 10 to 12 feet wide. 

Logs are pulled into the corridor by the carriage and then the carriage rides on the skyline and the logs go up or down the corridor. 

[video=youtube;qFkx6jbks0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFkx6jbks0k&feature=share&list=UU9mFXlXjEJvJoCImQvFXVSg[/video]


----------



## logging22 (Dec 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> ok ok got it now, grandiose it is, byte me



Randy, your bar is upside down. Just sayin.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;PecwCY0aHG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PecwCY0aHG8&feature=share&list=UU9mFXlXjEJvJoCImQvFXVSg[/video]


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> The tree needs to be *felled* so the butt, which is much smaller than what Randy likes, is pointing towards the corridor.



OP: note that this also applies to skidder operations. You gotta be able to move the tree to the landing.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

madhatte said:


> OP: note that this also applies to skidder operations. You gotta be able to move the tree to the landing.



Without causing the log to get hung up on other trees. Read my post about jackstrawing again please.

Here is what a skyline corridor looks like from the landing sometimes. 
View attachment 267005

And this is what a *Faller* did. A real professional job. He has no problem finding work.
View attachment 267006


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 10, 2012)

AWESOME THREAD!opcorn:opcorn:



OlympicYJ said:


> Look man. If you wanna ask a cutter or a logger a question you don't start off acting like you're the pro. You won't get his respect hence the corresponding response. Such as the ones you've gotten. Even a pro whose been cuttin 30 years doesn't announce his experience that way. You can just tell by the way he talks and acts.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 10, 2012)

My first cut for pay job was about 2 acres of 24-32" doug firs to be yarded by a cat when I had them all down and bucked. I got em all down and limbed and bucked. Pay day arrived and the cat showed up and some interesting language was used talking about my pile of pick up sticks. I had used the fall where they want to fall method to acheive the pick up sticks pile. Learned a hole bunch about falling trees in line with the lead to make skidding a whole lot easier and more productive. He even still paid me the original agreed pay.The cat guy was sympathetic and gave me another shot at a small job and was so much happier with my work after I had used wedges to line up all the felling in a reasonabaly straight line. I still had some criss crosses but low experience and wedges dont work magic.

And yes I drop trees with out wedges if they dont need em.


----------



## hardpan (Dec 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I like big butts and I can not lie
> You other brothers can't deny



I was just about to lose the images of Caroline, the trucker with striped panties and you had to do this.


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 10, 2012)

Randy, thanks for the pic laughs


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 10, 2012)

Now heres a pic of a true grandiose PNW tree cutter person


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

tbow388 said:


> Randy, thanks for the pic laughs



Thanks
I'm gettin' loaded


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Thanks
> I'm gettin' loaded


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2012)

Is this a faller or a feller?:hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 267023


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> Is this a faller or a feller?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 267023


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> Wrong answer. Go to the back of the class and study yarding systems and directional falling. You're an example why most faller wannabes start out as a rigging rat. The tree needs to be *felled* so the butt, which is much smaller than what Randy likes, is pointing towards the corridor. The corridor is a clearing that is a straight line going from the yarder to a tree big enough to use for a tailhold (which always pulls over on Axmen). The corridor is 10 to 12 feet wide.
> 
> Logs are pulled into the corridor by the carriage and then the carriage rides on the skyline and the logs go up or down the corridor.
> 
> [video=youtube;qFkx6jbks0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFkx6jbks0k&feature=share&list=UU9mFXlXjEJvJoCImQvFXVSg[/video]



Never said I was a feller, was just taking a stab


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 10, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> Now heres a pic of a true grandiose PNW tree cutter person



This guy belongs on craigs list


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> This guy belongs on megans list



That is not funny, I will get you for that.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Never said I was a feller, was just taking a stab



You are a feller, just not a faller.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 10, 2012)

so you've fell hundreds of trees and never had one sit back on you and never used a wedge...

Do you play the lottery? 


If not you should... and give me half the money if you win:msp_sneaky:


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> This guy belongs on megans list



You don't get it at all. Shoosh. Let the grown-ups talk.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 10, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> My first cut for pay job was about 2 acres of 24-32" doug firs to be yarded by a cat when I had them all down and bucked. I got em all down and limbed and bucked. Pay day arrived and the cat showed up and some interesting language was used talking about my pile of pick up sticks. I had used the fall where they want to fall method to acheive the pick up sticks pile. Learned a hole bunch about falling trees in line with the lead to make skidding a whole lot easier and more productive. He even still paid me the original agreed pay.The cat guy was sympathetic and gave me another shot at a small job and was so much happier with my work after I had used wedges to line up all the felling in a reasonabaly straight line. I still had some criss crosses but low experience and wedges dont work magic.
> 
> And yes I drop trees with out wedges if they dont need em.



Hahaha. That sounds kinda like my first strip. I asked the saw boss how they wanted it cut? He said that I'd figure it out.
Being the astute person that I am I studied my scale sheet that night and discovered that 16' and 24' logs paid a little more than any other length. So my razor sharp mind deduced that if they pay more, then that must be the lengths they want. Well, after cutting that entire strip into 16' and 24' logs...I found out that I was mistaken.
Evidently someone felt sorry for me. That's the only reason I can figure that I still had a job. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. That sounds kinda like my first strip. I asked the saw boss how they wanted it cut? He said that I'd figure it out.
> Being the astute person that I am I studied my scale sheet that night and discovered that 16' and 24' logs paid a little more than any other length. So my razor sharp mind deduced that if they pay more, then that must be the lengths they want. Well, after cutting that entire strip into 16' and 24' logs...I found out that I was mistaken.
> Evidently someone felt sorry for me. That's the only reason I can figure that I still had a job.
> 
> Andy



Hey, no problem. Just order up a couple of short-loggers. And make a cheat sheet for the new guy.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 10, 2012)

What th hell is megans list? I know craigslist and angies list but never heard of this one...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

madhatte said:


> You don't get it at all. Shoosh. Let the grown-ups talk.



Okay, you. You now owe me for one keyboard/monitor coffee spray clean up.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> What th hell is megans list? I know craigslist and angies list but never heard of this one...



It's a list of registered sex offenders. Google it and you can find how many are living in your immediate area. The total number of them is a little scary...for want of a better word.


----------



## paccity (Dec 10, 2012)

damn, this one took off. to the op, you have to earn the right to be cocky and arrogant around here. come back any time the days are gettin shorter.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2012)

paccity said:


> damn, this one took off. to the op, you have to earn the right to be cocky and arrogant around here. come back any time the days are gettin shorter.



Yup...the last chew toy we had, expertech, didn't last long.


----------



## paccity (Dec 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup...the last chew toy we had, expertech, didn't last long.


i want to see the fine toppers he did.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup...the last chew toy we had, expertech, didn't last long.



Nothing like making wild tales and having the poor luck to have people who lived and worked in the area, he should have picked Hondorus.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Hey, no problem. Just order up a couple of short-loggers. And make a cheat sheet for the new guy.



Haha. No, they did some creative skidding with the strips on either side of mine. They'd stack a few bunk log's, fill in with short log's, stack a few bunk log's, then...well you get it. Now it wasn't just the bosses that didn't care much for me, but the truckers too. :msp_scared:
Skidder driver's were ok with it though, they got paid by the piece. My strip was a money maker. 

Andy


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Okay, you. You now owe me for one keyboard/monitor coffee spray clean up.



I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a burger today?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> What th hell is megans list? I know craigslist and angies list but never heard of this one...



It means somebody needs shot in the knee


----------



## redprospector (Dec 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Nothing like making wild tales and having the poor luck to have people who lived and worked in the area, he should have picked Hondorus.



With the luck that guy has Arboristsite's newest member would have been a logger from Hondorus. 

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 10, 2012)

had a guy, year before last or so...(eh time whats that...) we was werkin up some wind blow salvage, I wasn't there that day so he guestimates where I would buck off the stump, then paced off what he thought was 35'... I was planing on bucking at 32' for 2 logs and a shorty to get 3 logs per tree... ended up only getting 2 per tree... and since I do kind of infrequent work something like a 2/3 full load, when it was all said and done, which meant about 1/3 less pay on the entire job...


----------



## madhatte (Dec 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> It means somebody needs shot in the knee



A dude only stoops to that kind of cheap shot after he's already been decisively put in his place. It's the "sour grapes" yip of the omega-dog skulking away with its tail tucked between its legs. This person would have to stream tax-free rainbow miracles out of every pore for a year of Sundays to gain my respect after that line of crap.


----------



## paccity (Dec 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> It means somebody needs shot in the knee


i could think of another place . not a good call on his part.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 11, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Hey, no problem. Just order up a couple of short-loggers. And make a cheat sheet for the new guy.



As one of the guys I worked with said it is easier to sit on the landing and teach the guy the right way than hire a new guy and have him screw it up too.

My buddy came over an I asked him. just now saw the replies. Yea....


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 11, 2012)

I like how the OP went back and edited his post to say craigs list and gave his reason for the edit as too much crying.... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## redprospector (Dec 11, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> I like how the OP went back and edited his post to say craigs list and gave his reason for the edit as too much crying.... :msp_sneaky:



Yep, some folks are just amazing. Come in here acting like a jerk, then get's turned red and starts saying he see's how his first post could be misunderstood. Some one is real nice to him and takes the red away, and now he's right back to the same crap he started with. Maybe he needs another dose of red.

Andy


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 11, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Yep, some folks are just amazing. Come in here acting like a jerk, then get's turned red and starts saying he see's how his first post could be misunderstood. Some one is real nice to him and takes the red away, and now he's right back to the same crap he started with. Maybe he needs another dose of red.
> 
> Andy



Done. I don't mind a good dumbass arguing with the pros thread, it makes for good comedy. There's no need for his personal crap though.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> I like how the OP went back and edited his post to say craigs list and gave his reason for the edit as too much crying.... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## lfnh (Dec 11, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Yep, some folks are just amazing. Come in here acting like a jerk, then get's turned red and starts saying he see's how his first post could be misunderstood. Some one is real nice to him and takes the red away, and now he's right back to the same crap he started with. Maybe he needs *another dose of red*.
> 
> Andy



More than a few members took some hits from JimLL after the questions I asked him to answer. I surely intended to give him a fair chance to answer them straight up.
I never ever expected the cheap shot post to RandyMac. And for that, let me say I regret that happened to you, RandyMac. It was way way over the line. My appologies to all the other regulars here for this downturn.
Lee


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 11, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Yep, some folks are just amazing. Come in here acting like a jerk, then get's turned red and starts saying he see's how his first post could be misunderstood. Some one is real nice to him and takes the red away, and now he's right back to the same crap he started with. Maybe he needs another dose of red.
> 
> Andy



Theyre in every bunch.



Steve NW WI said:


> Done. I don't mind a good dumbass arguing with the pros thread, it makes for good comedy. There's no need for his personal crap though.



It's what makes the world turn. Cheap shot's are cheap shots.



RandyMac said:


>



Randy I love you're humor and ability to dish it out. 



lfnh said:


> More than a few members took some hits from JimLL after the questions I asked him to answer. I surely intended to give him a fair chance to answer them straight up.
> I never ever expected the cheap shot post to RandyMac. And for that, let me say I regret that happened to you, RandyMac. It was way way over the line. My appologies to all the other regulars here for this downturn.
> Lee



Don't have to apologize for a, well.... insert your word or euphanism here... You were just trying to be objective but you really can't be with a guy like this. He came in here pulled some crap then took a cheap shot and then rabbited out.... dispicable on his part. You're ok mang :cool2:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2012)

lfnh said:


> My appologies to all the other regulars here for this downturn.
> Lee



No apology necessary. You did fine.


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 11, 2012)

2 pages all the way up to 8? Dear lord yall had a hay day in here.


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2012)

madhatte said:


> You don't get it at all. Shoosh. Let the grown-ups talk.



I had to wait for my double shot mocha to hit before I understood. Good one!

Then I had to read all the stuff to get the rest. No more school for Jim what's his name. What a cull--9,9,9,9.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2012)

slowp said:


> I had to wait for my double shot mocha to hit before I understood. Good one!
> 
> Then I had to read all the stuff to get the rest. No more school for Jim what's his name. What a cull--9,9,9,9.



Good morning. Are the cookies ready yet?


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Good morning. Are the cookies ready yet?



Nope. There is premade pie crust in the fridge though. Cookies or pie need to be made on Saturday morning---decisions decisions.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 11, 2012)

slowp said:


> 9,9,9,9



Spoken, those log grades are also German for "no, no, no, no". How convenient!


----------



## Cody Colston (Dec 11, 2012)

Dang. Y'all shouldn't run off trolls like JimiLL so quickly. That's the funniest thread I've read on any forum in a while.

It also seems like wedges play a significant role in these troll threads. One picks his up after the real fallers lose them and this guy doesn't use them at all. Funny.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, no Devil's Cut tonight. Things are said in safety on the internet, that in person would be a deadly insult, with an appropriate response. I don't think the OP thought that through, based on anything he (it) posted. Had he done so in person, he would have remembered my name forever.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 11, 2012)

Gotta say Randy, those are some great pics of your son. Surprised he uses such vintage saws logging though.......


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2012)

Ductape said:


> Gotta say Randy, those are some great pics of your son. Surprised he uses such vintage saws logging though.......


----------



## madhatte (Dec 11, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Well, no Devil's Cut tonight.



Arrh, we'll drink to "near misses" when next we meet.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 12, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Well, no Devil's Cut tonight. Things are said in safety on the internet, that in person would be a deadly insult, with an appropriate response. I don't think the OP thought that through, based on anything he (it) posted. Had he done so in person, he would have remembered my name forever.



Just remember Randy, when you're carving your name in someone's forehead you have to do it backward so they can read it in the mirror. 

Andy


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Arrh, we'll drink to "near misses" when next we meet.



We missed a year, gotta catch-up.



redprospector said:


> Just remember Randy, when you're carving your name in someone's forehead you have to do it backward so they can read it in the mirror.
> 
> Andy



Very true.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 12, 2012)

Nobody called the guy crazy. Maybe that's why he flipped.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 12, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Nobody called the guy crazy. Maybe that's why he flipped.



Well that crazy son of a gun.:msp_rolleyes:

Andy


----------



## JimiLL (Dec 12, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Done. I don't mind a good dumbass arguing with the pros thread, it makes for good comedy. There's no need for his personal crap though.



Ok since apparently Randy Mac wont man up and tell everyone what I told him, I shal:

I actually APOLOGIZED, and then told him I didnt know it was a picture of him. That was honest, and it was a true story. The figure in the picture did look a little goofy (womens shoes and cowboy hat?) so I made a funny. OH NO I DIDNT HERE COME THE SENSITIVE POLICE!

To guys are too much. And Randy, not for nothing, but you look a little long in the tooth to be making those kinds of threats


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> To guys are too much. And Randy, not for nothing, but you look a little long in the tooth to be making those kinds of threats



And JimiLL, not for nothing...but you are way wrong on that. I know that for a fact.

Also, for what it's worth...I hear that you can take classes now to help you develop a sense of humor. You really need to look into that. Check out the seminars on common sense, too.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't give him any red. Anybody else?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> How about you take a seminar in ####in yourself! gosuckit



Yup...you better look into those classes. You just proved my point for me. Thanks.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2012)

The bus to camp is warming up:byebye:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup...you better look into those classes. You just proved my point for me. Thanks.



Are those classes available at banned camp?


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2012)

slowp said:


> I can't give him any red. Anybody else?



i sprinkled some good cheer that way but only wiped the slate clean. to the op, your diggin a deep hole there mister.:msp_mad:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 12, 2012)

slowp said:


> I can't give him any red. Anybody else?



Is red to cut or to leave? I never could remember. It's orange on state ground.


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2012)

geez some one likes him.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 12, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> But I have fallen hundreds of tress in my life (hardwood, all under 100' or so) and have never once used a wedge.
> 
> For one I dont try to fight too much which way its leaning. Two, I make my hinge cut about 1/4-2/3 the way through the tree (depending on the severity of the lean). I cut through until I feel the saw push back out of the cut, this is where the weight of the tree has shifted towards the direction I want it to fall in. Third I pull the sawe out, and make my backcut, and the tree goes over. And it has every single time, where its supposed to.
> 
> Am I doing it all that wrong really?



You cut all those trees like that? I wouldn't say your crazy, more like stupid. I mean how stupid do you have to be to drop all those trees and not even make sure you are doing it right. Its obvious you aren't and don't know what you are doing. I think your crazy for trying to get into a pee pee contest with a bunch of loggers.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Is red to cut or to leave? I never could remember. It's orange on state ground.



On Forest Service ground it depends on how many times a unit has to be remarked. :msp_mellow:


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You cut all those trees like that? I wouldn't say your crazy, more like stupid. I mean how stupid do you have to be to drop all those trees and not even make sure you are doing it right. Its obvious you aren't and don't know what you are doing. I think your crazy for trying to get into a pee pee contest with a bunch of loggers.



An a couple of confused foresters.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2012)

JimiLL said:


> Ok since apparently Randy Mac wont man up and tell everyone what I told him, I shal:
> 
> I actually APOLOGIZED, and then told him I didnt know it was a picture of him. That was honest, and it was a true story. The figure in the picture did look a little goofy (womens shoes and cowboy hat?) so I made a funny. OH NO I DIDNT HERE COME THE SENSITIVE POLICE!
> 
> To guys are too much. And Randy, not for nothing, but you look a little long in the tooth to be making those kinds of threats



You did not comply with my request, it was so simple. I don't believe a word you say.
Long in tooth? Say that in person or shut the #### up! As I said, you have no idea who you are dealing with.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 12, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Nobody called the guy crazy. Maybe that's why he flipped.



?? I called him crazy on the first page, this guy is just simply unstable in the mental department and bitter about something.

Sam


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2012)

Was gonna stack up the infractions one by one but I decided to just cut my losses and get it over with. Our friend will not be joining us for awhile.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Was gonna stack up the infractions one by one but I decided to just cut my losses and get it over with. Our friend will not be joining us for awhile.



Good. I'll put my bus back in the barn.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2012)

It's not a perma-ban; we'll see if he can behave himself when his time in the corner is up.


----------



## paccity (Dec 12, 2012)

if he does not behave theres one of theses waiting.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 12, 2012)

Where's Willie Nelson when ya need him?

"I'd have to be crazy, to stop all my wedging/and never fall another tree again..."


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 12, 2012)

paccity said:


> if he does not behave theres one of theses waiting.



Would it be kosher to keep a log somewhere as to the location of wind fall stumps, ya know just in case, maybe geocash it or just jot down some coordinates... I know where a whole bunch are right by a highway, not a frequently traveled highway either...


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Dec 12, 2012)

Willie Nelson's not even a member on AS. And he is definitely not from the PNW. Why do we have to drag him into this??


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> Would it be kosher to keep a log somewhere as to the location of wind fall stumps, ya know just in case, maybe geocash it or just jot down some coordinates... I know where a whole bunch are right by a highway, not a frequently traveled highway either...



You don't know about the stuff I have ferreted away in various GIS databases, I take it. I actually GPS'd a honk of blowdowns and rootballs awhile back for the Nisqually River restoration project. Yeah, I know, you guys took all the logs out of the river a bunch of years ago and now they're puttin' 'em back in. I just keep track of the wheres and whens. Oh, and I make maps sometimes... which, coincidentally, is why I have a headache right now. Fluorescent light does that to me.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2012)

madhatte said:


> You don't know about the stuff I have ferreted away in various GIS databases, I take it. I actually GPS'd a honk of blowdowns and rootballs awhile back for the Nisqually River restoration project. Yeah, I know, you guys took all the logs out of the river a bunch of years ago and now they're puttin' 'em back in. I just keep track of the wheres and whens. Oh, and I make maps sometimes... which, coincidentally, is why I have a headache right now. Fluorescent light does that to me.



So, I take it that you are "in".


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2012)

"Have over-priced and only marginally-useful gub' mint GPS thingy, will travel"

Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2012)

madhatte said:


> "Have over-priced and only marginally-useful gub' mint GPS thingy, will travel"
> 
> Was there ever any doubt?



Never, none what so ever.

Pop by for a shot and a beer.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 12, 2012)

Forthwith

(man I just been waitin' to use that word)


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll be home at 0615, you can make it by then.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 13, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Forthwith
> 
> (man I just been waitin' to use that word)



Can I ride? I'll pitch in for gas :msp_biggrin:

Hey hatte I'll be home in a few days. Dunno when I'll next be in Oly but Like ta buy ya that beer sometime in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 13, 2012)

Ever since the OP's latest blow up, I've been thinking of a Tweety Bird line, couldn't find a video of it though - 

"Him don't know me very well, do he?"


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 13, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Ever since the OP's latest blow up, I've been thinking of a Tweety Bird line, couldn't find a video of it though -
> 
> "Him don't know me very well, do he?"



I thot I saw a RandyMac. I do! I do see a RandyMac!!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 13, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> I thot I saw a RandyMac. I do! I do see a RandyMac!!!!





For some folks, that is a heart stopping event.

Since my brother passed on, I have run across two of his "friends" who didn't know that we were twins. One of them reacted badly and ran, the other had to sit down, poor guy had quite a shock.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 13, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> For some folks, that is a heart stopping event.
> 
> Since my brother passed on, I have run across two of his "friends" who didn't know that we were twins. One of them reacted badly and ran, the other had to sit down, poor guy had quite a shock.



Glad I could lighten up your evening there Randy. I like to think I'm contributing to world peace.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2012)

I know of several rootwads, I don' need no stinkin' GPS thingy, and the rootwads are close to the road.
They'd be hard to tip back up because of the ^%$# firewood cutters. Oh well.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 13, 2012)

by rights they are usually pretty easy to tip back just cut the stem off low enough, the weight of the root wad is enough to tip it back, usually... seems most fire wood cutters are to scared to cut that close though:rolleyes2: course you still have to make an edumacated guess as to whether they lean forward to far... really gets the heart up...


----------



## madhatte (Dec 13, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Hey hatte I'll be home in a few days. Dunno when I'll next be in Oly but Like ta buy ya that beer sometime in the next couple weeks.



Gotcherself a plan. Lemme know when.


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2012)

Our firewood cutters are extremely bold, or foolish. Seems everybody "used" to do some falling. Now the quality of that falling??:msp_wink: Maybe they were of the quality of the OP? I have posted a picture of a lateral barberchair. The guy whittling on it worked at our local mill. I saw no blood or picture on the Post Office door. Somebody came back and finished up the tree. 





View attachment 267445


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 13, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Gotcherself a plan. Lemme know when.



Sounds good!


----------



## rwoods (Dec 13, 2012)

Where’s our resident shrink? Why all the kamikaze posters in the logging forum lately?

Too bad the OP was wrong. If I could ditch the wedges, I would also ditch the big pocket logger jeans and the suspenders that give a false appearance of competance. 

Ron

Note to slowp: Go easy on us firewood hacks. Rootballs are one of my favorite challenges. Don't make me go wimpering back to another forum where we have such interesting reads as I don’t sharpen my chain I just buy new.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 13, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Where’s our resident shrink? Why all the kamikaze posters in the logging forum lately?
> 
> Too bad the OP was wrong. If I could ditch the wedges, I would also ditch the big pocket logger jeans and the suspenders that give a false appearance of competance.
> 
> ...



Ron, you forgot to add "gray hair, wrinkles, and a limp" to the equipment list. And one other thing...you have to have an authentic U-shaped dent, preferably several, in your pickup and one side mirror held on with duct tape from running into trees. 
The trees usually get run into while trying to turn around in a bad spot because the forester parked in the good one.


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2012)

That's cuz she beat you to it. She did not stop for Donettos and coffee.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 13, 2012)

Gologit said:


> The trees usually get run into while trying to turn around in a bad spot because the forester parked in the good one.



OK, well, I gotta add that we forester types beat our trucks up, too. Mostly it's from getting into and out of places where the sale will be in a year or two but nobody's been in forever and it'll be a cold day in hell when we're gonna hoof it a hojillion miles just to see all of the boundaries. Yeh, my truck's in the body shop again (GSA takes dents personally) and I await the ass-chewin' but I'm not worried about it because dammit, there's work to be done. All of my damage is in the bottom quarter of the quarter panels because that's where the hidden old stumps live.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 13, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Ron, you forgot to add "gray hair, wrinkles, and a limp" to the equipment list. And one other thing...you have to have an authentic U-shaped dent, preferably several, in your pickup and one side mirror held on with duct tape from running into trees.
> The trees usually get run into while trying to turn around in a bad spot because the forester parked in the good one.



Does this qualify? Stump jumped out and clobbered me. Note the truck is squatting due to the overloaded trailer. Ron






View attachment 267559


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2012)

I was very bad. When the fleet manager would phone and remind me to get the dent fixed, I'd say OK, I'll get to it soon. I managed to retire without having to deal with it. This took some avoidance of certain people and staying out in the woods when certain people were up to the district. 

My main problem was CB antennae. I lost them driving through the brush before the road got brushed. 

Now, if I put my chain on backwards, and never sharpened it, how many cords of firewood could I cut before having to buy a new chain?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 13, 2012)

slowp said:


> That's cuz she beat you to it. She did not stop for Donettos and coffee.



Touche.  But then again....ahhh, no I better not say it.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 13, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Does this qualify? Stump jumped out and clobbered me. Note the truck is squatting due to the overloaded trailer. Ron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dent gives you a little woods cred but that whole rig is suspiciously clean.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 13, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Ron, you forgot to add "gray hair, wrinkles, and a limp" to the equipment list. And one other thing...you have to have an authentic U-shaped dent, preferably several, in your pickup and one side mirror held on with duct tape from running into trees.
> The trees usually get run into while trying to turn around in a bad spot because the forester parked in the good one.



IDK git.... by the time I get to the landing all the good spots are gone! So I just pick the nicest crap spot outta the road of the trucks and everything else. I guess I'm one of the nice foresters... uh forest intern... uh maybe technical forester... ah %&$# it im confused now!!!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 13, 2012)

slowp said:


> Now, if I put my chain on backwards, and never sharpened it, how many cords of firewood could I cut before having to buy a new chain?



As many as you could stand. 

Then you'd have to get on the Chainsaw threads, tell everybody that you already know everything about everything, complain bitterly about what a dud your saw is, how horrible the chain is, remind everybody that you already know everything there is to know about saws and chains, and argue with all the advice, both good and bad, that you're given, make threats, leave in a huff, return and threaten people, get banned, register under a new user name and get banned again, and go away convinced that everyone hates you.

Hmmm...got a little mod burnout going here I think.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 13, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Does this qualify? Stump jumped out and clobbered me. Note the truck is squatting due to the overloaded trailer. Ron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got wood cred foo! Rollin west coast style yo! 

That sucks man. I've had run ins with stumps and crap. Never did serious damage to any company trucks but my Jeep has some, shall we say, "character."


----------



## paccity (Dec 13, 2012)

heck bob other than the personal attacks it all gives me a good laugh.


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2012)

The Fallermobile. 








View attachment 267566
View attachment 267567


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 13, 2012)

I just have a bunch of little dents and a crooked tailgate, I try to park in nice open places and I don't mind a little walking if it means I can drive home without trying to see around a top stuck in the hood. My partner on the other hand, he parks close to the cutting... and likes to use his truck to pull logs??? so for he's owned it for 2 years, its missing front bumber, giant dent in tailgate, back window broke out, and replaced, couple little dents in the hood from tops getting all sorts of snuggly and fresh...


----------



## paccity (Dec 13, 2012)

Gologit said:


> The dent gives you a little woods cred but that whole rig is suspiciously clean.



about 500 pounds light on the under carriage.:msp_wink:


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> IDK git.... by the time I get to the landing all the good spots are gone! So I just pick the nicest crap spot outta the road of the trucks and everything else. I guess I'm one of the nice foresters... uh forest intern... uh maybe technical forester... ah %&$# it im confused now!!!



Even if you beat them up to the unit, something will happen where they won't like where you park. I made it up at dawn just ahead of the rigging crew. We both parked and they started throwing out coils of haywire. Then, the Faller gods showed up, fashionably late (must've had to drive up to the other mini mart for Donettos) and the crummy and I had to move. There weren't a lot of options so I ended up down the road quite a ways. However, since I was the age of the hooktender's mom, he and the yarder engineer sent the crummy down and gave me a ride back up.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 13, 2012)

Gologit said:


> The dent gives you a little woods cred but that whole rig is suspiciously clean.



It has been my daily driver since September 1993. What you can't see is the missing clear coat down the hood and roof, the back window held up with wood wedges, the row of dents on the driver's side where the trackhoe operator misjudged his clearance and swung a small pecan tree down the entire length nor the chain link imprints across the tail gate from a sudden let go. Best of all is the permanent aroma of bar oil and mix that fills the interior. Wife says it is time to trade. I say a new one is useless to me. Ron


----------



## paccity (Dec 13, 2012)

ron , does that have the ft and r locking diffs?


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 13, 2012)

I've gotten to the point where I carry a wedge in my tool kit on long motor cycle rides...along with duct tape and some wire. never know


----------



## paccity (Dec 13, 2012)

rwoods said:


> It has been my daily driver since September 1993. What you can't see is the missing clear coat down the hood and roof, the back window held up with wood wedges, the row of dents on the driver's side where the trackhoe operator misjudged his clearance and swung a small pecan tree down the entire length nor the chain link imprints across the tail gate from a sudden let go. Best of all is the permanent aroma of bar oil and mix that fills the interior. Wife says it is time to trade. I say a new one is useless to me. Ron



once you get that first love tap out of the way it's not so bad after that.:msp_wink:


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> As many as you could stand.
> 
> Then you'd have to get on the Chainsaw threads, tell everybody that you already know everything about everything, complain bitterly about what a dud your saw is, how horrible the chain is, remind everybody that you already know everything there is to know about saws and chains, and argue with all the advice, both good and bad, that you're given, make threats, leave in a huff, return and threaten people, get banned, register under a new user name and get banned again, and go away convinced that everyone hates you.
> 
> Hmmm...got a little mod burnout going here I think.



That sounds exciting....NOT!
If he's convinced that everyone hates him, why in the world would he want to sneak back in under a new name? 

Andy


----------



## rwoods (Dec 14, 2012)

paccity said:


> ron , does that have the ft and r locking diffs?



Sure does. I special ordered it that way. First truck came in with no lockers. Told them this was unacceptable. They replied they don't come that way on the east coast. After I pointed out that the sales brochure didn't list any geographic limits, they found this one up your way in Oregon and shipped it to me. I had to wait a month and pay for a sun roof I didn't want but otherwise I got the bare bones truck I ordered. The color is great as red clay is about the only dirt that will stand out on it. Other than 11 mpg, it has been a great truck. BTW I misspoke in my earlier post, I got it in September 1992 not 1993. My best friend is a car dealer and he can't wait for it to die. He says I'm bad for his business. Ron


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2012)

paccity said:


> once you get that first love tap out of the way it's not so bad after that.:msp_wink:



This wasn't the first "love tap", but it still hurt. The stump that got me was about 80' tall. 







Andy


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 14, 2012)

paccity said:


> heck bob other than the personal attacks it all gives me a good laugh.



you are too tall and your shirts would look like a tent on me. nah nah nah


I took artistic liberties with accident reports, filed quite a few.


The Nates are fiber pullers, Tarzan wears a thong, Rounder, well what can I say....


----------



## madhatte (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm telling my mom


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 14, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I'm telling my mom



better yet, call mine


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 14, 2012)

Firewood hack here requesting ruling on the "crummy" status of my woodhauler. Pertinent info: Glass still on floor behind and under the seat from repeated back window bashings before I added the headache rack, at one point used to have fenderwell trim and mud flaps, passenger door only opens with a secret handshake, no major bashes in the sheet metal, but both rear quarters of the box are bent up pretty good, tailgate long ago stopped being functional and has been replaced when needed by a chunk of plywood, mirrors are aftermarket, not oem, and the quality has not changed between the passenger side and the newer driver's side (yes, I'm disappointed about that), rear bumper has a slight vee in it from being used as a skidder hitch point before I put a junkyard receiver hitch on it, not to mention the custom flat black paint job that mostly covers the different original colored body panels.

Exhibit "A":






Or is it just another old farmer's wood hauler that'll be eligible for "Collector" plates next year?

:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2012)

Steve, I think your rig qualifies. So does Ron's.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 14, 2012)

It is not a woods truck until you knock the muffler off


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2012)

redprospector said:


> That sounds exciting....NOT!
> If he's convinced that everyone hates him, why in the world would he want to sneak back in under a new name?
> 
> Andy



Dunno. There's a lot of things that the less I know about the better off I am.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> It is not a woods truck until you knock the muffler off



...and then drive all the way from Honeydew to Crescent City.






Eccentric giving RandyMac technical advice on broken muffler








Well...we'll fix it later


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 14, 2012)

later was a week :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> later was a week :hmm3grin2orange:



That thing sounded good when I followed you guys out. Kinda like an old 318 Jimmy with the Jake barking.


----------



## North Star (Dec 14, 2012)

Would this video qualify my truck. No dents from the video, but I did manage to break a wiper arm, antennae, grille and transmission shifter cable. I had to shift from park/reverse/drive underneath the truck while my partner pushed on the brakes (now that's trust). Sadly, the truck is no longer with us. I had a claim staking rush & the main access to the claim had a washed out culvert - so I improvised and found another way in. It all worked out as I staked the claim before anybody else - I was the only one that could get to it.

A claim stakers morning commute - YouTube


----------



## floyd (Dec 14, 2012)

I really hate it when the back window goes.

Long ago I was cleaning up some tops on Boise Cascade right up the road from me. They caught me & whined about the reprod inb there. I parked the horses & made them go out there with me & SHOW me where I hit any reprod. They said dont do that anymore but go up here & do this. Thinning larch from above & below. 100'strips. So I put them in the deck for $90/M.

I got anything below a 6" top. Loaded up my truck & needed a little boost. Guy had a JD 350 there so he shoved one thru the rear window giving me a little boost. It was a 63 1/2T. Luckily it had one of those small rear windows. 

Ever have your trlr hit your truck? That really made the back window go. Hit some ice going into Grass Valley. Trlr swung around & hit the headache rack. The good part...I missed the 40 cabin cruiser across the road from me. Poor stud horse in the trlr was spead eagled with eyes as big as saucers. I always haul loose, for those occassional exciting near misses.


----------



## hardpan (Dec 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> ...and then drive all the way from Honeydew to Crescent City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you have to help "longtooth" out from under that truck?

Just kidding. Just kidding. I'm still laughing from that exchange a few pages back.


----------



## floyd (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the BFH there on the tailgate. One can fix alot with a 5# hammer.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 14, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> It is not a woods truck until you knock the muffler off



Happened a long time ago. Exhaust is now a glasspack off the back of the Y pipe and a couple feet of straight pipe to get it out behind the cab. Tucks up under there much nicer than that big can under your 'chero oke:


----------



## rwoods (Dec 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Steve, I think your rig qualifies. So does Ron's.



Thanks ... now I can never trade it as I won't live long enough for a new one to reach this status. I'll let my wife know. Of course that might just prove my point. Ron


----------



## Log slayer (Jan 1, 2013)

Late to the draw with this but I think you missed your own question. Wedges are a safety standard. You asked pro's a question so don't get pissed at the answer.


----------

